# I just want to help...



## ukris

Hi, can anyone help me to translate this...

"I just want to help."

Please I really need help...

Thanks!


----------



## dawar

"I just want to help" --> "Yalnızca yardım etmek istiyorum"


----------



## zeynepy

or 
"Sadece yardım etmek istiyorum"


----------



## KyLé90

ukris said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to translate this...
> 
> "I just want to help."
> 
> Please I really need help...
> 
> Thanks!




*Just, Exclusively, Merely, Only, Purely, Simply, Solely* => "Yalnızca" or "sadece".

Want (to) => istemek.

Help => Yardım etmek.


*I just want to help.*

So you'd say; "Sadece yardım etmek istiyorum".


----------



## zhli

oh,i learn one word today.

but how to say"if you need help on...,please feel free to contact with me"

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## dawar

zhli said:


> "if you need help on...,please feel free to contact with me"



Yardım istiyorsanız, bana ulaşmayı deneyin


----------



## Volcano

zhli said:


> oh,i learn one word today.
> 
> but how to say"if you need help on...,please feel free to contact with me"
> 
> Çok teşekkürler!



*Yardıma ihtiyacınız varsa, lütfen benimle irtibata geçmekten çekinmeyin.*


----------



## KyLé90

zhli said:


> oh,i learn one word today.
> 
> but how to say"if you need help on...,please feel free to contact with me"
> 
> Çok teşekkürler!



Eğer yardıma ihtiyacınız olursa, lütfen benimle irtibata/iletişime geçmekten çekinmeyin. 

OR


----------

